# WTB In need of a AR Buffer Detent Pin



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

*WTB In need of a AR Buffer Detent Pin *











Please pm if you have one!!! I can order one but would rather get local!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I do have one somewhere....give me a few minutes and I'll see if I can find it, if I find it you can have it free, I don't need it


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

HAHA Nice! I called Patriot Arms as well. He said come by and I can have it too lol

You wouldnt happen to be same guy would you?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Na man I just got a bunch of AR parts laying around, I can't find the pin anywhere...let you know if it turns up


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you hear it hit the ground or were you on carpet?????:whistling:
Them buggers can fly!!!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I did that with the detent off the front takedown pin.. took me 20 min to find that little bastard..


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Do You Need.......*

.........the detent pin AND spring or just the pin ?? ---- SAWMAN


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i may have a few extras i lost one once so i bought a few at a gun show for a few bucks ,if not a friend got one from jay downtown was like $7-10

pm me if you dont get a hit from anyone above


----------

